
Cadillac Creeps Up on Tesla with a Plush Plug-In - JumpCrisscross
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-05-19/cadillac-creeps-up-on-tesla-with-a-plush-plug-in?cmpid=BBD051917_BIZ&utm_medium=email&utm_source=newsletter&utm_term=170519&utm_campaign=bloombergdaily
======
greglindahl
The review says that the car goes just as fast on electricity as gas, but
Cadillac says that it only has 200hp of electric motors, and a total of
gas+electric of 449 hp. So no, it doesn't go as fast in pure electric mode.

At least it's better than the BMW i8, which only has 139 hp of electric motor.

Compare to Tesla's lowest-end Model S at 362 hp.

